# [Portage] Nadpisanie zmiennych opisanych w ebuildzie?

## Jacekalex

Cześć

Czy da się przez package.env albo /etc/portage/bashrc nadpisać zmienną umieszczoną w ebuildzie?

Pytam,  bo ze względu na dosyć ciekawe ustawienia sieci u mojego IPS, emerge już  dawno nie pobrał Firefoxa po ftp (czego próbuje przy każdej aktualizacji), mogę go natomiast znacznie łatwiej pobrać po https (najpewniejsza wersja pobierania).

Potrzebowałbym nadpisać zmienne:

```
MOZ_FTP_URI="ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/${PN}/releases/"

MOZ_HTTP_URI="http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/${PN}/releases/"
```

do takiej postaci:

```
MOZ_HTTP_URI="https://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/${PN}/releases/"
```

żeby portage od razu wysłał wgeta po https.

Czy to jest wykonalne, czy muszę raczej kombinować jakiegoś ślitaśnego skrypta do $FETCHCOMMAND? 

(którego i tak zaczynam skrobać, żeby na niektórych domenach/paczkach chodził wget, a domyślnie  axel).

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Thu Aug 01, 2013 8:16 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Wydaje mi sie, ze mogl bys sprobowac zmienic zmienna SRC_URI przez /etc/portage/bashrc w jakiejs wczesniej fazie, chyba pkg_setup, ale to troche partyzantka i nie wiem czy w ogole zadziala.

----------

## Jacekalex

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Wydaje mi sie, ze mogl bys sprobowac zmienic zmienna SRC_URI przez /etc/portage/bashrc w jakiejs wczesniej fazie, chyba pkg_setup, ale to troche partyzantka i nie wiem czy w ogole zadziala.

 

Jeżeli to taka -partyzantka, że nawet Ty nie wiesz, czy ma prawa działać, to chyba parę linijek w skrypcie, ktory zamierzam podpiąć do FETCHCOMMAND, chyba będzie pewniejsza sprawa, tam muszę na sourceforge i githubie zostawić wgeta, domyślnie na http axela, to jakiśtam regex do ftp.mozilla.com, który zrobi https z ftp, wielkiej różnicy nie zrobi.  :Wink: 

A całość rękodzieła wynika z faktu, że na kilku serwerach wszystkie programy pobierające (curl, wget, axel,ff, reszta) potrafi pobrać część pliku, a potem wisieć na otwartym połączeniu choćby i przez tydzień.

Żeby któryś pociągnął do końca, to trzeba ubić i wznowić pobieracza, czasem nawet kilka razy.

Niby płącę za 20mbi, a te kfiatki jeszcze z miesiąc albo dłużej będę wyjaśniał, to jakaś diabelnie dziwna konfiguracja u ISP, na razie wymienili najbliższego switcha na gigabitowy, i to nic nie zmieniło, co  u pracowników ISP spowodowało powstanie "ministerstwa zdziwionych min".    :Twisted Evil: 

W każdym razie np mogę na cały dzień zostawić wgeta, żeby  ciągnął http://noc.gts.pl/500mb.gts ( taki test sami mi polecili), będzie pobierać z około 2,5MB/s, ale po 12 godzinach będzie miał pobrane około 32 MB, zamiast 500.

Przy starym switchu i okolicznych myślałem, że są trochę pozatykane (wiem, co się w najbliższej sieci dzieje), ale wymiana sprzętu pokazała problem w całej okazałości, za to test na kliku programach, dwóch systemach operacyjnych i dwóch kartach sieciowych, praktycznie wykluczyła możliwość, żeby to było coś u mnie. 

Ale to już muszę załatwiać z Administratorem, który miewa czasami muchy w nosie.   :Twisted Evil: 

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

